# Mad Max Fury road



## SeverinR (Dec 11, 2014)

The first Mad max and Road warrior were pretty low budget films.
This one seems to have good effects.

The trailer looks interesting.

Mad Max: Fury Road (2015) - IMDb

A bald Charlize Theron?

Summer 2105


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Dec 11, 2014)

As a huge fan of the original trilogy (even Beyond Thunderdome, for as cheesy as it was), I can't wait to see this. Very excited to see what Tom Hardy does in the lead role (and you can never go wrong with Charlize Theron).


----------

